# Volkswagen CC install



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

*Volkswagen CC install (Mosconi+Beyma)*

Hello, i wanted to share my build with you all, i have this car for some time now but i was afraid to touch it. I love music and this is my hobby,i am installing everything myself. If you see a major flaw in my setup please let me know i would appreciate it. 
I wanted my setup to be as stealthy as possible, it needed not to take up much trunk space and it needed to be ''stock'' looking. also i am not swapping a HU and i was trying to keep my budget to minimum. I was using left over wires and amps and speakers that i had laying around,i did not want to buy much stuff.

So here is the plan

Front Tweets
Sb acoustic SB26STCN-C000-4

Front MWoofer
Beyma 8br40 50w (yes it is a 8ohm woofer and yes they are 8inch)

Amps
Mosconi as200.2 and Mosconi as100.4

As for subwoofer i am not sure yet at the moment. i just use some crappy 12inch pioneer sub in a ported box. It is slow and i hate it. I am trying to decide either on monacor sph250ctc (10inch) or beyma 12br70 (12inch). Single or double idk

Stock HU and stock rear fill speakers in doors.

I was thinking of running my system on denon class a amps but since HU is stock and i do not have a dsp i chose mosconi. Also my top choice would have been rockford 800.2 on tri-mode but the amp was not working for some reason.

1st challenge was to run the positive wire









LOC in









yay!


















2nd challenge was my doors, i actually did doors probably two weeks after i had installed the amp, it was playing good enough until tweeters died, so then i thought it`s time for an upgrade

Stock speaker









Used a very minimum sound deadening,i did not want to hack my door too much so i did not go heavy on my doors









Beyma in. Used double 18mm (total 36mm)rings. Window can still go down all the way 









Playing with crossovers (the fun part)









So in the end i decided on 2nd order on woofer and 3rd on tweeter and the point is at around 1500hz. crossover size was kept to a minimumaround 10x10cm


















Used my angle grinder and cut around tweeter to make it fit. It fits well now, even original sealing foam fitted on it









And here is the finished product 









Today i was working on electricity


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen CC install (Mosconi+Beyma)*

Pics aren't showing


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bro get better wires for the power, what you got is to small, at least on the pics.
Mosconie Amps. ! very nice!!!!,, get rid of the cap and get s mall battery, that cap wont do you any good.....


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Big fan of the CC platform! Looks good so far.... a friendly suggestion to you,would be to replace the HU. Stock vw radios have terrible frequency response and clip early. I'm watching this one....


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks,i am running a 0ga wire from front to back and then from a fuse box a tiny bit (10cm to one amp and 40cm to another) of 8ga cable. according to the chart 8ga cable can take 80amps and can be up to 180cm (6feet) long and my length is like 1 foot. i also have optima yellow battery,will try to install it tomorrow if the weather is nice. i had some 0ga cable but i do not want to cut it for this short distance. i might probably run it to one amplifier though


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal and wise choice of the CC.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

if i would change stock HU it would need to have steering wheel controls and parking sensors displayed on screen and climate control. i have denon a100 and panasonic tube radio but i would be missing alot features that car has to offer if i swap stock HU. 
the only possible swap i could find would be those android double din 8inch screen radios. but i am guessing that there would not be much improvement in sound. could anyone please say something about them? i could not find any specs of those radios so i think sound is not important to them. all they say is like 4x40w or 4x50w..


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

When I was in the planning stages of my CC, I too looked at the Android style of radios. I even found one that had a 10" screen and that was specifically made for the CC. They are tempting for what they offer, I have read and watched a lot of reviews on them... but none of the reviews talked of the sound quality. I saw some that had a decent voltage RCA output. I was too afraid to pull the trigger on going with them. I've seen some that look very nice when installed in a VW!


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

Was working on my boot today. Still a little bit of work to do, i couldn`t find one battery terminal so could not connect positive wire to the 2nd battery. Also i only have one speaker so ordered second one today










Rearanged amps









The Box is around 50liters and speaker needs around 20liters in closed enviroment. at the moment single one in using all box but later i will install one more speaker so they will share the volume. Also there are a few brackets in the box to stop flexing but on picture it is visible only one.









And here is the (almost) finished product, couldn`t find a good carpet so i will probably be replacing it in time, but at the moment it is ok









I will be doing something about covering speaker holes i need to make some cover, this will be probably done in time.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Those Beyma's look beefy! Nice job. Interesting that you're going passive. Any thoughts of going active soon?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The trunk looks good . To be honest, it makes me happy to see someone still taking the time and effort to piece together their own passive network. We all know about the advantages of going active.... but I take my hat off to this guy right here. It might be that I'm partial to this build because of the car, but I think that it goes deeper than that... this is DIY- raw and uncut. The way it should be.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

i am going active/passive hybrid way actually. front stage is crossed on amp on hi frequencies from around 60hz and subs will be running up to 80hz or something. i will be adjusting them tomorrow a bit.

after listening to pioneer subwoofer for some time,now on beyma sub it feels so good, so tight and accurate bass. still not as accurate as 8inch speaker but close enough. i am very happy with it. at the moment single one is pushing enough air so when there will be two subs i will be much happier. never thought i will be satisfied with a closed box, probably i am getting old lol. 

anyway,i found the battery terminal and some grills, i will see if they will not look right i will have to make something









and tomorrow i will be running some tests,i have a suspicion that tweeter and woofer is out of phase(it sounded ok when i was testing it),also i have 10ohm resistor in paralel before crossover on tweeter and i think i will need to add some more or maybe build a lpad after network. so either it is out of phase or it needs to be quieter


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

so i received the second sub and installed it. also grills are on now. i am not too happy with the carpet and the grills and probably everything,but it works now,so i will probably redo it next year. or this year if the weather will be nice and i will not work every day.
this is how it looks at the moment, the floor was raised by 2 inches so i do not loose much of my trunk space. i have 2-3kids,so i need some space in my car









shopping still fits as it used to









now, i did some tests on my passive setup, had to redo my crossover a little, tweeter went down by another 3db so now it is -14db and still it sounds too loud sometimes (or it could be my crappy HU)
can anyone rate this from 1 to 10? lol. it sounds not to bad to me, i am not aiming for a perfect waterfall but something close enough would be nice









as for 200hz dip, if i place my mic in front of the midbass i have no dip but if i place the mic in my listening position then there is this dip. could it be my room frequency response or some sound cancellation?


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking good. Is the gap above the mid bass where the factory mid is normally located sealed properly, or just taped over?

If it isn't solid then it will likely be affecting the SQ a fair amount.

I too have a CC (2013) and have been through all sorts of stereo set-ups.

Head unit wise, the factory RNS-315 was changed to a Kenwood 521 VW unit. Nice but not really worth the money and I couldn't stop the nav direction muting the music. 

Then went to a Zenec NC2010 which I had for a couple of years. Added a Helix P-Six DSP this year. Went back to the RNS315 so I could get proper integration and DAB radio back (I'm in the UK). 

Doing this also brought the problems with the factory Ipod interface as it loses track of which channel it is supposed to play through which side and has a few other bugs.

Now I have an android phone playing music through APTX bluetooth into the HEC card on the Helix, and control the volume of it with the Helix director remote installed behind the cupholder.

It has auto signal detection so as soon as I press play on the phone it switches over the Helix and off it goes. Should the phone ring (connected via BT to the 315), I pause the phone music and after a few seconds the Helix switches to the factory stereo that is connected via a quadlock adaptor.

All seemless and easy to use whilst giving very good SQ for music.

Have also played with USB out on the phone through a OTG cable and USB DAC / pass through (hifimediy sabre) then into the Helix optically. The quality is a little better this way and I can play 24/96 tracks. 

Will be doing an install thread over on TalkAudio in the UK soon and shall link it here, but if there are any questions about the Helix or working on the RHD CC please feel free to ask via PM if it isn't linked to this thread


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have seen your old e39 at my place in Lucan few months ago, that was some amount of work you did to it buddy.
I wish I could have heard it and compare to mine. You had 6.5" drivers so I bet the sound experience would have been very different.

For your CC if the budget allows, I would add a DSP and go full active.

If I can be of any help feel free to ask

Mick


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

Very clean install


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks everyone, i am thinking of changing my HU but i want to keep all the factory features on the radio,also HU can not cost a fortune (1000 or something) so at the moment i am leaning towards experimenting with chinese android radio. they cost like 300-400euro, but i just can not find any info about their SQ, and maybe by the time i will be buying it they will have optical/digital out or something. and yes i am planning of going full active (probably mosconi 6to8) but i am not sure when i will have any money,because at the moment i can`t even afford a pizza or a kebab. as for that gap over woofer for midrange it is solid but what is not solid is the whole cover where window motor sits, it is made from plastic.

it`s nice to hear that my old e39 is still breathing,i took out every single wire from that car before i sold it. it had 8inch vifa in front doors. at the end i actually had the same beyma woofers that i am using now in my cc,so i was experimenting on passive crossover for that speaker so it was easier now.

So here are my plans for future:
1 proper door deadening 
2 dsp
3 battery separation 
4 HU swap

since i do not have much money now i can not do any of the above so i will need to sit and wait now


----------

